#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [影片] 狼的孩子~觀賞心得XDD(新手注意

## 孤傲的狼首領

今日去看了一下狼的孩子雪和雨
真的很好看 大大的感人 尤其是狼爸爸過世後
接下來媽媽的艱苦日子到了
只要閉一下眼都是幸福
後來想到可以去鄉下 避人耳目
結果更是被附近的鄰居照顧(真好)
到最後嘛...小雪當人去了 小雨當狼去了
感覺真的是...我想當狼(呵呵
ㄜ 整片看完衛生指都用了半張了
眼淚都掉十幾滴了
想問問前輩們看了這片的感想如何呢? :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 上將狼

我上個星期才剛看完,真是超感人的,連我這匹不哭的狼都快掉淚了 :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 帝嵐

這部片是我去影音店借來看的
真的非常的感人,看完後不斷的重播
因為真的很值得去看

----------


## 帕格薩斯

明明在整理日文筆記的我被標題釣進來了XDD
======
狼的孩子雨與雪這齣不論是漫畫版還是躍上大螢幕之後，都是相當的治癒！
不忍說，幾個月前無意間在晚餐之中轉到這部片，與父母硬坳了好久才終於有機會看看。
身為母親所嶄露出的堅強、身為父親為了家人的奮鬥、在在令獸動容
更不用說照料雨與雪這對小姊弟，多少的心力交瘁與痛苦和快樂夾雜交織？
母性的溫柔與堅毅，偉大的包容，撫育著姊弟逐漸成長
兩個孩子漸漸地意識到困難的抉擇：野性或是理性的選擇──融入社會成為規範下所拘束的人類、還是離開社會成為自然中自由自在的狼？
其中的掙扎與衝突，直到最後影片結束仍舊在心中令我深思不已。
真心推薦這部溫馨感獸的作品，能夠治癒著眾位被現代社會的巨浪折磨下的疲憊心靈。

----------


## u6ie

這部真的非常感人,母親心中的堅韌與掙扎都表現得很深刻!
順便宣傳一下,這部導演的新作「怪物之子」日本今年7/11要上映囉~(不過不知道台灣什麼時候上映)
http://www.animen.com.tw/Page/News/N...?ID=NS15040118
感覺會是「父與子」的題材呢!

----------


## tobyhokh

喔喔，的確十分好看，因為太好看，家中有一堆"狼的孩子"光碟(Vcd(好像有？), Dvd(標準版), Dvd(珍藏版), BlueRay)XD

特別喜歡小雨(日文：阿咩)。不過，我認為小雨在當狼去前，應該向母親說清楚，自己走掉好像不太好.............

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

樓上,那個是意境,故事太直接就做不出原先的感動了

----------


## tobyhokh

我相信不是直不直接的問題，而是一種交代。我相信向家人交代清楚也是十分重要的(而是是如此大的決定)，我想，不會 "向家人交代便是=不感動"吧？

----------

